# Dog Vest Fitting



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Got Red Hot Charchol-N-Ash's aka "Ash" hunting vest tried on, trimmed and fitted tonight. Kinda a pain as she is in between size Large and XL. Large a bit tight for my liking and XL a bit big. Finaly settled on the large thinking the tight was better than loose.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Just got on here to post about this. How'd you modify the vest to fit better? My dog is in between L and M.


----------

